# Football bedroom ideas



## and12 (Feb 1, 2012)

I need some ideas to help me create my sons football themed bedroom, has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## and12 (Feb 1, 2012)

(Removed advertising link )like the one in the attached blog seem to popular, what do people people think of the football bed as well?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

pennants are always a great idea.

Football piggy bank.

jersey framed on a wall.

a nice shelf for displaying football related items like those mini helmets and such.

My son had a football themed lamp when he was little.

football clock.

football rug ( I googled that and there seems to be a wide variety to choose from)


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

How about some white 1x2s attached to the wall to be goal posts and frame other items to be hung on the wall.

Dick


----------

